# portsdb -F: portsdb: MOVED file format error



## Kiiski (Mar 2, 2009)

I'm running 7.1-RELEASE-p1 i386.
After updating my portstree, database update gives errors:



> # portsdb -F
> portsdb: MOVED file format error



and portversion gives errors:




> usr/local/lib/ruby/site_ruby/1.8/portsdb.rb:119:in `fill': MOVED file format error (PortsDB::MOVEDError)
> from /usr/local/lib/ruby/site_ruby/1.8/portsdb.rb:113:in `each'
> from /usr/local/lib/ruby/site_ruby/1.8/portsdb.rb:113:in `fill'
> from /usr/local/lib/ruby/site_ruby/1.8/portsdb.rb:112:in `open'
> ...


and portupgrade gives errors:



> /usr/local/lib/ruby/site_ruby/1.8/portsdb.rb:119:in `fill': MOVED file format error (PortsDB::MOVEDError)
> from /usr/local/lib/ruby/site_ruby/1.8/portsdb.rb:113:in `each'
> from /usr/local/lib/ruby/site_ruby/1.8/portsdb.rb:113:in `fill'
> from /usr/local/lib/ruby/site_ruby/1.8/portsdb.rb:112:in `open'
> ...



Does somebody know what this is all about?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Mar 2, 2009)

I think I saw something like that a long time ago. IIRC, there was an empty line at the end of /usr/ports/MOVED. Another time, there was a missing field in one of the lines (fields are delimited by the "|" character; there must be three "|"'s in each entry). Updating your ports tree might help (these little errors are usually corrected pretty quickly).


----------



## Kiiski (Mar 2, 2009)

Yes, updating ports tree corrected the problem.
/usr/ports/MOVED seemed to be one of the updated files.


----------



## Argentum (Mar 24, 2021)

DutchDaemon said:


> I think I saw something like that a long time ago. IIRC, there was an empty line at the end of /usr/ports/MOVED. Another time, there was a missing field in one of the lines (fields are delimited by the "|" character; there must be three "|"'s in each entry). Updating your ports tree might help (these little errors are usually corrected pretty quickly).


Sometimes these old posts are still relevant. I had the same problem just yesterday and was scratching my head. Now it is OK after some time left and fresh ports tree upgrade.

`portversion` ended like this - `/usr/local/lib/ruby/site_ruby/2.7/pkgtools/portsdb.rb:118:in `block (2 levels) in fill': MOVED file format error (PortsDB::MOVEDError)`.


----------

